# 10 years old



## Isobel (Dec 11, 2008)

I've not been on here in a while, registered but didn't get going! I have a 10 year old goldie that's still going strong physically and she's not on anything medical or foodwise. I'm just wondering when goldies can and do start going downhill with medical conditions etc? We've had her since she was a pup, from a good show stock litter, and she's always been kept active, even doing some agility in her later years between six and 9 years old. As a result she is nice and slim which I suppose is good as it keeps the strain off the hips and joints.
















This is her just in March this year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girl is gorgeous and looks fantastic at 10! 

I lost my 15.5 year old last Feb., he really didn't start to decline or show any problems with aging until he was between 13-14. He was very active, enjoyed walking, playing ball, and swimming. I think the key is keeping them active, they do slow down some, but keeping them going is one of the best things you can do for them IMO. When my boy started slowing down, we shortened the length of the activites, but still did them on a regular daily basis.

Your girl will probably tell you when she's tired and needs a break.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A golden from the same breeder as my girlie is celebrated her 18th birthday Sunday - she is still active and happy  Yes, she is older than perhaps most goldens, but I think she exemplifies the fact that you just never know  

Think good positive thoughts and keep her active  My Casey is 11 and still lean and active and just passed his CERF again, my 2 goldens who have passed also lived well into their senior years and there are many folks on this forum whose dogs are enjoying their 'silver' years.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> A golden from the same breeder as my girlie is celebrating her 18th birthday today - she is still active and happy  Yes, she is older than perhaps most goldens, but I think she exemplifies the fact that you just never know
> 
> Think good positive thoughts and keep her active  My Casey is 11 and still lean and active and just passed his CERF again, my 2 goldens who have passed also lived well into their senior years and there are many folks on this forum whose dogs are enjoying their 'silver' years.


Just wanted to chime in on what Sunrise said, and say that celebrating her 18th Birthday give us REAL HOPE!! I just wish there were more of these stories!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny is 10 1/2 and is going strong. She's still full of the devil, gets the zoomies and is always up for a walk or trip to the barn.

We've been truly blessed...she hasn't had any health problems to speak of. TPLO surgery last fall but I don't consider that a 'health' problem.


----------

